# Non ce n'è nessuno.



## curlyboy20

Salve. 

La risposta è giusta per la seguente domanda?

*- Quanti vasi de fiori ci sono sul terrazo?
-Non ce n'è nessuno.  
*_
Non ce ne + è nessuno.


_Ringrazierei molto se potteste confermare.


Jr.


----------



## Spiritoso78

> *Quanti vasi di fiori ci sono sul terrazzo?*



Ciao, premetto che ho dei dubbi su questo tipo di risposta, però non mi suona tanto. A mio avviso sarebbe sufficiente dire:

*Neanche uno!* o al massimo *non ce n'è! *anche perchè non ha senso aggiungere quel nessuno.


----------



## curlyboy20

Grazie  della correzione. Stavo scrivendo veloce e ho scritto in spagnolo 

Si può anche dire, *nemmeno uno*?


----------



## Spiritoso78

Certo! 

Ciao e complimenti!


----------



## francisgranada

Solo per curiosità, le seguenti risposte suonerebbero molto male?

- Non c'è nessuno.
- Non ce ne sono alcuni


----------



## Walt Whitman

francisgranada said:


> Solo per curiosità, le seguenti risposte suonerebbero molto male?
> 
> - Non c'è nessuno.
> - Non ce ne sono alcuni



Non "suonerebbero molto male", sono sbagliate se ti riferisci alla domanda fatta da curlyboy20.
Puoi dire "Non c'e nessuno" come risposta a: (per esempio) C'è qualcuno alla porta? - No, non c'è nessuno.
Puoi dire "Ce ne sono alcuni" come risposta a: Quanti vasi di fiori ci sono sul terrazzo?
WW


----------



## ☺

francisgranada said:


> Solo per curiosità, le seguenti risposte suonerebbero molto male?
> 
> - Non c'è nessuno. No perchè 'non c'è nessuno' fa riferimento a una persona, non a una cosa
> - Non ce ne sono alcuni Al massimo puoi dire "non ce n'è alcuno"


----------



## Carloo17

Spiritoso78 said:


> [...]non mi suona tanto[...]
> 
> [...]non ha senso aggiungere quel nessuno.



E allora perché sarebbe corretto invece dire "non ne ho mangiata nessuna"? La struttura a me sembra la stessa. C'è un ne e il "nessuno" che fa riferimento a un oggetto. Da cosa dipende? Forse dal verbo esserci?



Spiritoso78 said:


> o al massimo *non ce n'è!*


E poi... per quanto riguarda quest'alternativa che ha suggerito Spiritoso70... io sapevo che il verbo va concordato con il numero dell'oggetto che il ne rappresenta. Quindi la risposta non dovrebbe essere formulata piuttosto come "non ce ne sono"?

Grazie a chi vorrà darmi una mano!


----------



## lorenzos

Spiritoso78 said:


> *Neanche uno!* o al massimo *non ce n'è! *anche perchè non ha senso aggiungere quel nessuno.


- _*Quanti *vasi di fiori ci sono sul terrazzo?
- *Neanche uno*. / *Non ce n'è nessuno.*_
_*- Ci sono* vasi di fiori sul terrazzo?_​_- *No, non ce n'è (nessuno)* / *No, non ce ne sono*._​Riguardo alla tua domanda "non ce n'è / non ce ne sono" io non so risponderti, so che (almeno nel parlato) si può rispondere in entrambi i modi:
- _Ci sono oggi giocatori bravi come Maradona?
- No, non ce n'è (non c'è nessuno) / No, non ce ne sono._


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> *No, non ce n'è*


Questa forma, in risposta ad una domanda in cui si richiederebbe il plurale _no, non ce ne sono_, suona dialettale (settentrionale). So già che si trovano esempi sui giornali e probabilmente in letteratura, ma la mia impressione, per quel che può valere, resta.
Se la impiegasse uno straniero, penserei che non conosca l'italiano a sufficienza.


----------



## Mary49

“Ce n'è”, “ce ne sono”. Esempio: ce ne sono molti; ce n'è molti. Ovviamente il verbo andrebbe concordato al plurale, ma nell'uso trovo diffusissimo il "ce n'è?", che, confesso, uso anch'io. Sbaglio?
*“Ce n'è”, “ce ne sono”. Esempio: ce ne sono molti; ce n'è molti. Ovviamente il verbo andrebbe concordato al plurale, ma nell'uso trovo diffusissimo il "ce n'è?", che, confesso, uso anch'io. Sbaglio?        * 
Non sbaglia, il nostro gentile lettore. Il tipo con predicato al singolare, anticipato rispetto a un soggetto plurale, è un tipico fenomeno del parlato informale, oggi, che però vanta una tradizione secolare, anche scritta, che arriva fino ai contemporanei. Scriveva Italo Calvino: «C’è degli impresari che, se non compagni, sono nostri amici, o comunque che con noi non vogliono fare brutte parti» (_La speculazione edilizia_, 1963). Insomma, è pienamente accettato e accettabile".

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...sposta_2.pdf&usg=AOvVaw3wzihRhazw4Y42sSwUdP36
"*Sempre nel settore della concordanza la signora Daniela Tognin di Brindisi domanda se può ritenersi corretto l’uso di esserci al singolare con un soggetto plurale, come negli esempi Quest’anno di arance ce n’è poche e C’è parecchi ragazzi oggi che non rispettano gli anziani.*
Passando alla domanda della signora Tognin -se l’uso di esserci al singolare con un soggetto plurale può ritenersi corretto - rispondiamo affermativamente perché l’Uso con l’iniziale maiuscola - con la quale Manzoni lo riconosceva governatore della lingua al punto di legittimare anche le trasgressioni, come l’altro loro legitti-matore il Bisogno - lo dissemina anche in numerosi esempi dei Promessi sposi: “C’è degli imbrogli”, don Abbondio II 34, “C’era de’ cavalieri, e fior di cavalieri”, un mercante XVI 320; “Non c’è osterie da alloggiare?”, Renzo XVII 327; ma “Non sapevate voi che c’eran de’ violenti, a cui potrebbe dispiacere ciò che a voi sarebbe comandato?”, il card. Federigo XXV 490. La forma impersonale del verbo, cioè al singolare anche col soggetto o predicato al plurale, gli conferisce uno spicco che, accresciuto dalla obbligata posizione iniziale, esalta l’attualità di
ciò che presenta. Sarebbe infatti inaccettabile, sperimentando sugli esempi addotti dalla signora Tognin, spostare il c’è iniziale della frase “C’è parecchi ragazzi, oggi, che non rispettano gli anziani” trasferendolo in seconda posizione: “Parecchi ragazzi c’è, oggi, che non rispettano gli anziani”. Occorrerebbe, per rendere accettabile la posposizione, accordarlo col soggetto precedente (“Parecchi ragazzi ci sono, oggi,...”) abolendo lo spicco e
l’esplosività della mossa iniziale".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Grazie Mary, confermato quanto supponevo, d'altronde sia Calvino, sia Manzoni erano del Nord,    nonostante quest'ultimo abbia risciacquato i panni in Arno. Credo, tuttavia,  che a Firenze la costruzione al singolare sia comune. Resto comunque della mia idea che uno straniero dovrebbe usare la forma plurale.


----------



## ohbice

Carloo17 said:


> ... la risposta non dovrebbe essere formulata piuttosto come "non ce ne sono"?





Carloo17 said:


> ... perché sarebbe corretto dire "non ne ho mangiata nessuna"? C'è un ne e il "nessuno" che fa riferimento a un oggetto. Da cosa dipende?


Potresti dire tranquilamente *Non ne ho mangiate*. *Nessuno *è un rafforzativo ed è anche, come tutti i rafforzativi, "leggermente" ridondante. 
La stessa cosa vale per i fiori, per i vasi di fiori e per il verbo essere: "Non ce n'è nessuno" non è sbagliato, è solo pesante / ridondante.


----------



## lorenzos

Mary49 said:


> Insomma, è pienamente accettato e accettabile"


So che in Toscana si dice «_'un ce n'è punto_» ma io non m'azzarderi a scrivere, in un testo formale: «di obiezioni ragionevoli non_ ce n'è_», e ancor meno «di obiezioni ragionevoli non_ ce n'è_» e ancor meno: «c_'è delle obiezioni che potremmo muovere_».


ohbice said:


> Potresti dire tranquilamente *Non ne ho mangiate*. *Nessuno *è un rafforzativo ed è anche, come tutti i rafforzativi, "leggermente" ridondante.


Dipende dalla domanda:
- _Quante patate hai mangiato?
- Non ne ho mangiata nessuna._
_- Hai mangiato le/delle patate?_​_- No, non le/ne ho mangiate._​


----------



## ohbice

Dipende soprattutto dal contesto, a mio avviso. Se sto parlando con la moglie e mi chiede "Quante patate hai mangiato?" la risposta è "Nessuna". Fine, stop. "Hai mangiato le patate?". "No".
Ma mi sa che stiamo divagando...
Quello che non mi spiego è per quale motivo questa risposta sarebbe sbagliate e/o incomplete:
_Quante patate hai mangiato?
Non ne ho mangiate.
(Anche se la mia risposta a una domanda così invadente sicuramente sarebbe "Non le ho nemmeno toccate", se non peggio )_


----------



## lorenzos

ohbice said:


> Quello che non mi spiego è per quale motivo questa risposta sarebbe sbagliate e/o incomplete:
> _Quante patate hai mangiato?
> Non ne ho mangiate._


"Quante patate hai mangiato?" 
- _Figurati se mangio le patate!_​_- Patate? Lo sai che non mi piacciono._​_- Neanche una._​_- Non le ho neppure toccate._​Nessuna di queste risposte si può dire sbagliata, tuttavia quella canonica, diciamo _da libro di grammatica_, mi sembra: 
- _Non ne ho mangiata nessuna._


----------



## cheappenaioleari

lorenzos said:


> So che in Toscana si dice «_'un ce n'è punto_» ma io non m'azzarderi a scrivere, in un testo formale: «di obiezioni ragionevoli non_ ce n'è_», e ancor meno «di obiezioni ragionevoli non_ ce n'è_» e ancor meno: «c_'è delle obiezioni che potremmo muovere_».


Confermo, in quanto toscano. Per quanto sia accettata come forma, è informale. Dalle mie parti a volte si possono sentire frasi tipo "So che voi eri andati" al posto di "So che voi eravate andati", che mi sembrano simili al "c'è delle obiezioni". Questo linguaggio è, come ho detto e altri hanno detto, informale, quindi lo sconsiglio a meno che si stia parlando o scrivendo a un amico/qualcuno con cui si è in confidenza.


----------



## Gommik

Anche qui in Calabria è molto comune, ma più come esclamazione. "Quanti vasi ci sono in terrazza? " -"Non ce n'è nessuno!" (o meglio: "Guarda che non ce n'è proprio nessuno!") . È un registro informale e parlato, ma molto gradevole.


----------



## Pietruzzo

cheappenaioleari said:


> Dalle mie parti a volte si possono sentire frasi tipo "So che voi eri andati" al posto di "So che voi eravate andati",


Questa mi è proprio nuova. Comunque, per quel che mi riguarda, "non ce n'è nessuno" è assolutamente corretto da ogni punto di vista.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Gommik said:


> *Non ce n'è nessuno*!" (o meglio: "Guarda che non ce n'è proprio nessuno!"





Mary49 said:


> “*C’è parecchi ragazzi*, oggi



Mi paiono due casi ben diversi: credo che il primo sia comune un po' in tutt'Italia, è enfatico e anche molto espressivo, si tratta d'una costruzione presente anche in altre lingue.
Il secondo esempio, con_ c'è_ al posto di _ci sono_, appare marcato regionalmente e, me lo si passi, scorretto dal punto di vista grammaticale, nonostante esempi del genere si trovino nelle opere di grandi scrittori. Quale insegnante serio non lo segnerebbe con la matita rossa? A me sembra essere totalmente inaccettabile nella lingua italiana odierna.


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> Mi paiono due casi ben diversi: credo che il primo sia comune un po' in tutt'Italia, è enfatico e anche molto espressivo, si tratta d'una costruzione presente anche in altre lingue.


Ipotesi alternativa: non sarà la presenza della parola _nessuno_ ad "attirare" il verbo, rendendolo singolare?
Non ce ne sono →  Non ce n'è nessuno/neanche uno (nessuno/neanche uno ce n'è).
Ovviamente la mia è una provocazione, giacché è impossibile ricostruire con certezza il processo psicologico-linguistico
e quindi rimaniamo nel campo dell'ipotesi.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Starless74 said:


> Ipotesi alternativa: non sarà la presenza della parola _nessuno_ ad "attirare" il verbo, rendendolo singolare


Mi verrebbe da dire che è ovvio,    per questo è perfettamente naturale.
_No, non ce n'è nessuno_,
Altrettanto si potrebbe dire di: _non ce n'è neanche/neppure/nemmeno uno_.
Sarebbe diverso se si rispondesse:
_Sì, ce n'è alcuni; quattro; molti_. In questo caso si riproporrebbe il problema del mancato accordo. Spontaneamente direi: _sì, ce ne sono alcuni; quattro; molti. _


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> Sarebbe diverso se si rispondesse: _Sì, ce n'è alcuni; quattro; molti_.


Esatto, la discussione mi sembrava aver preso pericolosamente più binari paralleli:
- "non ce n'è" + "nessuno"
- "(non) ce n'è" + soggetto plurale
- doppia negazione (non+nessuno).


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> Esatto, la discussione mi sembrava aver preso pericolosamente più binari paralleli:


Infatti. C'è qualcosa di pirandelliano in tutta questa storia. In realtà su quel balcone di vasi ce ne può essere uno come potrebbe non essercene nessuno o addirittura ce ne potrebbero essere centomila.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Infatti. C'è qualcosa di pirandelliano in tutta questa storia. In realtà su quel balcone di vasi ce ne può essere uno come potrebbe non essercene nessuno o addirittura ce ne potrebbero essere centomila.


  Ottima risposta con 'citazione letteraria'.
In effetti, prendendo alla lettera la domanda iniziale ('' è giusta la risposta alla seguente domanda?''), di ''risposte giuste'' ce ne potrebbero essere moltissime.
Oppure si può pedantescamente rispondere: ''È giusta se di vasi non ce n'è neanche uno''.


----------

